# Alternative dyes for stabilization



## Stabwood ru (Jun 11, 2020)

Hi friends.
Who uses which dyes to stabilize ?! Already tried: Cactus Juice, Alumilite.
Interested in powder dyes with a good palette of colors.
Which are the best to use?
I appreciate your knowledge and your help!
Have a nice day!


----------



## Stabwood ru (Jun 11, 2020)

Has anyone tried to stabilize on WD Lockwood dyes?


----------



## Tony (Jun 11, 2020)

Andrey, please take to minute to read our rules then go to the Intro thread and make a post there telling us a bit about yourself. Thanks, Tony


----------



## Stabwood ru (Jun 11, 2020)

[QUOTE = "Тони, сообщение: 587217, участник: 2990"] Андрей, пожалуйста, уделите минуту, чтобы прочитать наши правила, а затем перейдите к теме Вступления и сделайте там сообщение, рассказывающее нам о себе. Спасибо, Тони [/ QUOTE]
Ок. Thank you..

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Stabwood ru (Aug 17, 2020)

Guys ... isn't anyone painting the resin before stabilizing ?!


----------



## Tony (Aug 17, 2020)

Stabwood ru said:


> Парни..неужели никто не красит смолу перед стабилизацией?!


Andrey, I assume this is Russian? Don't know if you knew it wasn't in English.


----------



## Stabwood ru (Aug 18, 2020)

Guys who dyes the resin before stabilizing?


----------

